# Cure for urticating hairs



## Gail (Nov 30, 2002)

Found a simple, rather painless way to completely remove urticating hairs if you've been "hit" that is much better than washing in soap and water alone.  I did the soap and water route and was still itching.  As I stood there at the sink contemplating how to rid myself of the remaining itchy hairs I was staring at my 8" dia. 3 wick aromatherapy jar candle and I remembered something I saw on TV a while back about how they used hot wax on the hands of suspects to remove microscopic bits of gun powder.  Well, I blew the candle out and dipped the itching finger into the puddle of wax several times until it was well coated (wax is hot but not unbearably so when you have a big pool of it like what forms in large jar candles).  Then I let it cool until hard, peeled it off my finger and all the itch was gone - just like that.  Figured I'd share my discovery for those who are brave enough to put hot wax on themselves  

Gail


----------



## Theraphosa (Nov 30, 2002)

hmm.. how about using glue? just remove the glue when it's dry.


----------



## Vys (Nov 30, 2002)

Wouldn't glue be kind of hard to remove? 
Thanks for the stearin knowlede!


----------



## wayneo (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vys _
> *Wouldn't glue be kind of hard to remove?
> Thanks for the stearin knowlede! *


Elmers school  glue comes off pretty easy.


Wayne H


----------



## atavuss (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gail _
> *Found a simple, rather painless way to completely remove urticating hairs if you've been "hit" that is much better than washing in soap and water alone.  I did the soap and water route and was still itching.  As I stood there at the sink contemplating how to rid myself of the remaining itchy hairs I was staring at my 8" dia. 3 wick aromatherapy jar candle and I remembered something I saw on TV a while back about how they used hot wax on the hands of suspects to remove microscopic bits of gun powder.  Well, I blew the candle out and dipped the itching finger into the puddle of wax several times until it was well coated (wax is hot but not unbearably so when you have a big pool of it like what forms in large jar candles).  Then I let it cool until hard, peeled it off my finger and all the itch was gone - just like that.  Figured I'd share my discovery for those who are brave enough to put hot wax on themselves
> 
> Gail *


along those lines, I saw something that uses wax that you dip your hands in to remove dead skin or something, might be less painful than hot wax from a candle. 
Ed


----------



## Botar (Nov 30, 2002)

That is a paraffin tub used in day spas.  It is supposed to do something special for the skin.  IMO, it is a special way to separate a client from her money, but I think it would work perfectly to remove the urticating hairs.  

Botar

PS - In case anyone is wondering, I have an ex that is a stylist in an upscale salon.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 30, 2002)

good idea...I'm going to try that next time!
Now, I have to find some of those candles that burn at a lower temp ...otherwise I might trade the hairs, for burns


----------



## atavuss (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Botar _
> *That is a paraffin tub used in day spas.  It is supposed to do something special for the skin.  IMO, it is a special way to separate a client from her money, but I think it would work perfectly to remove the urticating hairs.
> 
> Botar
> ...


I thought I saw them advertised somewhere, you can buy them for yourself at home.
Ed


----------



## Botar (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm sure you probably could.  I would assume you could melt the paraffin in a pot on your stove or on a low setting in a crock-pot.  The paraffin used in the day-spas is a bit different from regular candle wax, but for our purposes here, I would think regular paraffin purchased in a craft store for candle making would work fine.

Botar


----------



## mebebraz (Nov 30, 2002)

great, im now typing with five fingers super-glued together......


----------



## Theraphosa (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mebebraz _
> *great, im now typing with five fingers super-glued together...... *


lol!!!=D  oh really? that's smart alright!


----------



## Joy (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *good idea...I'm going to try that next time!
> Now, I have to find some of those candles that burn at a lower temp ...otherwise I might trade the hairs, for burns  *


White wax is a better bet for this than colored, as colored supposedly melting at higher temps.  Those novena candles sold in supermarkets in tall glasses with saints' pictures on them are supposed to be excellent for the purpose.  Who's the patron saint of tarantula keepers? =D 

Joy


----------



## Gillian (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joy _
> *White wax is a better bet for this than colored, as colored supposedly melting at higher temps.  Those novena candles sold in supermarkets in tall glasses with saints' pictures on them are supposed to be excellent for the purpose.  Who's the patron saint of tarantula keepers? =D
> 
> Joy *


Hmmm...if I remember my catechism its St. Francis. Otherwise known as the Patron Saint of Police Officers, Animals, and lost causes.. (After all, isn't that what most of our friends think of us? For keeping venomous pets..*g*)


Peace,
Gillian


----------



## Gillian (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *good idea...I'm going to try that next time!
> Now, I have to find some of those candles that burn at a lower temp ...otherwise I might trade the hairs, for burns  *


Holley,
  The closer you get to the flame, the hotter the wax will be. However, I think I'd rather have a burn than suffer as I do when I change my blondi's enclosure. Last time, despite wearing glasses, I got some in my eye..OUCH!


Peace,
Gillian


----------



## Gillian (Nov 30, 2002)

Gail,
   Great discovery! Thanks! Hmmm..to think there are other uses for hot wax..*eg*

Peace,
Gillian


----------



## Tranz (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joy _
> *Who's the patron saint of tarantula keepers? =D
> 
> Joy *



St. Vitus


----------



## King_Looey (Nov 30, 2002)

LOL!!!


----------



## atavuss (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gillian _
> *Gail,
> Great discovery! Thanks! Hmmm..to think there are other uses for hot wax..*eg*
> 
> ...


like what?!  do tell!  
:? 
Ed


----------



## Gillian (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atavuss _
> *like what?!  do tell!
> :?
> Ed *


Ahem, er, um...well, let's just say it has nothing to do with beauty... 

Peace,
Gillian


----------



## Arachnopuppy (Dec 1, 2002)

I always used fire.  I always burned the urticating hair along with my own hair.  At least it always stopped itching.


----------



## Vys (Dec 1, 2002)

Oh, I realize my initial reply might have seem negatively sarcastic or something like that ? 'Stearin' is candle-wax though, so it had no sarcasm in it. Just to straighten the curvy horn out. Won't that make it less attractive? We don't know. It usually doesn't work. Hey hey heey


----------

